# BERGWERK-Union Opening 2006



## Rocklandbiker (12. August 2005)

Hallo @ all

mehr Info´s hierzu in unserem Forum unter:

http://bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=182

Zur besseren Übersicht bitte Beiträge hierzu nur unter:

http://bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=161

DANKE


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. August 2005)

aktualisiert, damits wieder oben steht !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Oktober 2005)

aktualisiert damits wieder "oben" steht !!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. November 2005)

aktualisiert damits wieder "oben" steht !!!!

Gruß @ all


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Dezember 2005)

*und hoch damit !!*


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen,

eine Anfahrtsskizze zu unserem Treffen, sowie Adressen zum Übernachten in Pensionen oder Hotels findet Ihr unter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139009


----------



## Endurance (8. Januar 2006)

Ein paar Bilder vom letzten Jahr:
http://bergwerk-union.de/Bike/Bergwerk/Events/saison_opening_festival_2005.htm

und die Anfahrt + Pensionen etc. nochmals hier:
http://bergwerk-union.de/Bike/Bergwerk/Events/AnmeldungEvent2005.htm


----------



## highflyhahn (9. Januar 2006)

Tolle Bilder, wir freuen uns!!!

Caro&Seb
(Haben in der Pension Raquet angefragt.)


----------



## Endurance (14. Januar 2006)

nun nähere Infos über Anmeldung 2006 und Ablauf auch über:

BW-Union

abfragbar. Und nochmals *ALLE* (es kümmt sogar ein Canyon ) sind willkommen. Aber bitte möglichst per Mail anmelden sonst haut die Organisation nicht hin. Auch diejenigen die nur zur Ausfahrt kommen wollen (*und das lohnt sich - da klasse Strecke*) bitte anmelden.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. April 2006)

*34 und der Rest von Heute *


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. April 2006)

*28 und der Rest von Heute*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (1. Mai 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> *28 und der Rest von Heute*



Hallo Rüdiger,
Jürgen und ich sind auch wieder dabei. 
Grillen? Mal sehen.

Wann geht die Tour los?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Mai 2006)

*noch 3 Wochen .... *

melde mich schonmal bis zum Bergwerktreffen ab!!!

Bin ab morgen im Urlaub, und das ganze ohne Bike  

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Mai 2006)

@ all 

gehe nächste Woche in die Feinplanung. Hier ein kurzer Vorgeschmack.....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Mai 2006)

@ NIKOS

was meinst Du, einige Passagen sollten wir zu unserer Tour mit rein nehmen ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jürgen / Thorsten

freu mich das Ihr auch wieder dabei seid. Ich denke wir sollten spätestens um 11:00 Uhr aufbrechen.........Zum Grillen seid Ihr dabei ?? Wäre doch super. Bitte Grillfleisch etc. und event. einen kleinen Salat mitbringen. Alles andere ist vor Ort !! Bis die Tage.....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Mai 2006)

*22 gemeldete Teilnehmer !!!!!!!* nicht schlecht könnten aber noch mehr sein, oder ? Also los und anmelden unter [email protected]

Bitte gibt Euren alias, den richtigen Vor-und Zunamen, Mobilnummer und Anreisetag an. Bis dahin......R:K:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Mai 2006)

*Auch schade das sich von Seiten BERGWERK keiner nach mehrmaligem Kontaktieren zu unserem Treffen der kleinen Fangemeinde BERGWERK-UNION gemeldet hat !*


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo @ all 

so nochmal kurz eine ANfahrtsbeschreibung für alle Schreibtischaufräumer und Börsenjunkies..... 

Nach Kaiserslautern findet denke ich jeder, ausser.....na lassen wir das !!!  Danach auf der B270 in Richtung Pirmasens/Waldfischbach fahren. Achtung häufig 70 und es wird geblitzt ! Die Abfahrt nach Waldfischbach geht einmal rechts ab, die nicht nehmen sondern eine weiter die Links abführt. OK ?. Danach immer Richtung Ortsmitte bis Ihr an eine linksabbiegende Vorfahrtsstrasse kommt. da dann rechts abbiegen in Richtung Clausensee. Diese Strasse führt wieder den Ort hinaus. Nach ca. 2.8769 KM geht es in einer unübersichtlichen Linkskurve rechts ab in Richtung Clausen. Dort rein und ca 567m/17 HM hoch fahren zur Hollertalhütte Ich häng da irgendwas hin zur Orientierung. So´n altes BERGWERK teil oder so......


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Mai 2006)

Erste Reaktionen und Bilder unseres BERGWERK-UNION Treffen 2006 unter:

http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=161&start=225

Gruß 

R:K:


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Mai 2006)




----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. Mai 2006)




----------



## Eisenfaust (5. Juni 2006)

... nett


----------

